# Share your A3 Christmas Presents!



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif What did Santa leave in your stocking/under the tree, for your A3? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
For those who celebrate Festivus, feel free to share whatever it is you got from wherever








Mine (plus coming next week- presents to myself: Votex Kit install and Forge DV):


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (skotti)*




















_Modified by azoceanblue at 6:53 AM 12/26/2008_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_


















_Modified by azoceanblue at 6:53 AM 12/26/2008_

It will look good with Ocean Blue


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (skotti)*

Full MK2 TT Pedal Kit. I would show the pics but i need to vacuum








Plus we all know what it looks like


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (irishpride)*

i got FK - Fk A3 Angel Eye Headlight Kit-Blackout ES#9568!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i got the same...


----------



## HappyBlumpkin (Nov 20, 2008)

I got the Forge big knob and an ED 10" sub


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (HappyBlumpkin)*


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Not a lump of coal....but very close.
Mine got a tank of gas. She worked hard for it.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Bezor)*

these are on the way, plus a couple radio removal tools


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (skotti)*

Jack Pads woohoo


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (skotti)*

I found out my new car will be here Monday


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I found out my new car will be here Monday









Frank wins


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (kwanja_a3)*

My gifts to myself....Haldex Gen II Stealth, Neuspeed Exhaust, Evoms Intake, Neuspeed RSB & End Links, Goodyear Ultra Grip Performance Winters Mounted on 18x8 ASA JH9...Only the winters will go on now, the rest when it gets a little warmer.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

no pictures but sitting in the garage waiting for install
APR TBE
HPA SHS coilovers
GIAC tune probably
boost gauge.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

cam follower
rev G dv
5 pack of oil filters
5 quarts of oil


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I found out my new car will be here Monday <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Same here. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 










_Modified by eltonsi at 7:30 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

91 octane gas 10 gallons


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Oil slick. Doesn't fit.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I found out my new car will be here Monday









AWESOME Frank!

SoCal Santa got me a Neuspeed CB engine cover!


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

I got my 15,000 mile service LOL...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

ill be getting my car the 10000 mile oil change.....


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
SoCal Santa got me a Neuspeed CB engine cover!
 









my A3 present was this, and all i got was a printed pic


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_ 









my A3 present was this, and all i got was a printed pic









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Turn 5


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I found out my new car will be here Monday









Its Monday...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Its Monday...


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (skotti)*









To you guys it's nothing, but remember--this is from a dude that has NO mods. The wife surprised me with them for Christmas. Too bad they're still on backorder...
Matt


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (skotti)*

Parts have arrived and being installed Jan 5th:
AWE K04
S3 IC
S3 Injectors
AWE HPFP


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_Parts have arrived and being installed Jan 5th:
AWE K04
S3 IC
S3 Injectors
AWE HPFP









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (kayaker10)*

wow, you blackmailing santa, or what?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Share your A3 Christmas Presents! (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_wow, you blackmailing santa, or what? <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 

He's just been a very good boy! Not like the rest of us naughty MFs.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_these are on the way, plus a couple radio removal tools <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 









is this that new one that was posted recently w/ the scrolling text?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
is this that new one that was posted recently w/ the scrolling text?

yezzir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
yezzir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

feedback requested upon install.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Just do it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Just do it!

Impulse buying...my wife hates me for it


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Impulse buying...my wife hates me for it









LOL, it's never to early for "them" to start hating you for stuff.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

BRANDON, 
We are pleased to let you know that the following items have recently shipped from order 28840: 
TRACKING	QUANT.	ITEM NO.	ITEM NAME
UPS:
1Z00Y6A10354514xxx	1	VF.MKV.PK.4CYL	VF Engineering A3/MKV 2.0T Engine Mount Package
This and new zimmerman rotors and hawk pads all around.
Between this and the painted votex kit...2008 is going out with a bang


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_BRANDON, 
We are pleased to let you know that the following items have recently shipped from order 28840: 
TRACKING	QUANT.	ITEM NO.	ITEM NAME
UPS:
1Z00Y6A10354514xxx	1	VF.MKV.PK.4CYL	VF Engineering A3/MKV 2.0T Engine Mount Package
This and new zimmerman rotors and hawk pads all around.
Between this and the painted votex kit...2008 is going out with a bang

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i bought my self a new apr fmic, and a apr hpfp


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_i bought my self a new apr fmic, and a apr hpfp


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i've yet to buy myself anything.
still in the decision mode.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*

jack s..t


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (FlyingTurtle)*

APR FMIC


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I have to stay away from the VF engineering web site.
Makes me want to buy an supercharger for my BMW, and get another Miata.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BUMP
What did Santa bring you for your A3? :grinsanta:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Allegedly I have one of these on the way...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

mine got her some votex skirts from santa mkim :biggrinsanta:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Facelift LED tails and my brother bought me the A3 rubber floor mats. :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Read this thread not thinking it was old and was psyched to hear Frank was getting a new car. Now I'm sad. But I'm sure we can count on him to pick up the 2or 3 of the next A3 body style anyway.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I actually didnt buy my car a damn thing this year, totally forgot.


I think I will be nice and buy some led license plate bulbs (any recommendations on some for an '07 other than ziza bulbs?) and probably another set of wheels for spring time (thinking about some Rotiforms).

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Not directly for the car, but I got an 18 volt Lithium Ion cordless tool set with circular and reciprocating saws, drill motor, flashlight, and impact wrench! Looking forward to rotating the tires with a cordless impact wrench.

Oh, and I finally wired up the high beams for her Bi-Xenons.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> I actually didnt buy my car a damn thing this year, totally forgot.
> 
> 
> I think I will be nice and buy some led license plate bulbs (any recommendations on some for an '07 other than ziza bulbs?) and probably another set of wheels for spring time (thinking about some Rotiforms).
> ...


Personally, I'd get these w/ the housing as well... http://www.pyspeed.com/Racing-Dash-Audi-LED-License-Plate-Light-p/dash-8007.htm (use code: XMAS2011 for free shipping till end of year)

Or you can get bulbs like these, but I've never tried them: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-A3-A4-S4-License-Plate-LED-8-Interior-LED-29

Then you might as well brighten up your trunk with these: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4932232-Dual-LED-trunk-kit-for-sale


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

gift to myself

Then I got them powder coated.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.dbcperformance.com/1K0598611SKF_p/1k0598611skf.htm

2 new rear wheel bearings


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

guiltyblade said:


>


Sweet. My wheels will be here in a few wheeks 

Specs on those bad boys? When are they going on?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Got ECS corner lights and Micro-Can VAGCOM bitches!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> _Modified by azoceanblue at 6:53 AM 12/26/2008_


Same in 2009 . . . 2010 :snowcool:

Oh Snap . . . I did find a cool 2009 A3 2.0T Quattro eace:

Just wish I wasn't still dealing with the pain 9 months after the fact :banghead:


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

south bend is getting the boot after doing this


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Sweet. My wheels will be here in a few wheeks
> 
> Specs on those bad boys? When are they going on?


Nice. They are 17s, 8s and 9s. I have spacers 20 mm spacers for the rear and 8 for the front. I test fitted them and it looks bomb, perfectly flush. I wish I could have found these in 18s but they are rare as hell to find so I settled. I got 205s stretched on them at the moment. I really wanted these wheels as they are my favorite oldschool wheel. About a 15-20 year old wheel.

Besides that over the winter I'm re-doing my trunk a little bit. It will probably look like yours just cause I have my whole tank showing but I really hated not having the space. So I'm hiding as much of my tank as possible. Besides that may do headliner and have a few engine parts powder coated purple. 

I'm pumped to see your new wheels and direction!


----------



## quiet8p (Sep 27, 2010)

Neuspeed intake








ECS bumper lights
ECS dogbone insert
OEM mud guards


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sciblades said:


> south bend is getting the boot after doing this


whoa


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

guiltyblade said:


> Nice. They are 17s, 8s and 9s. I have spacers 20 mm spacers for the rear and 8 for the front. I test fitted them and it looks bomb, perfectly flush. I wish I could have found these in 18s but they are rare as hell to find so I settled. I got 205s stretched on them at the moment. I really wanted these wheels as they are my favorite oldschool wheel. About a 15-20 year old wheel.
> 
> Besides that over the winter I'm re-doing my trunk a little bit. It will probably look like yours just cause I have my whole tank showing but I really hated not having the space. So I'm hiding as much of my tank as possible. Besides that may do headliner and have a few engine parts powder coated purple.
> 
> I'm pumped to see your new wheels and direction!


Sweet man. Anticipating your final result. I plan on doing a few changes to my engine bay and trunk too. Wheels are coming sooner than I expected. Maybe next weekend they'll be done.

18x9 18x10 with some nice stretch on these bad boys


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice Jason.

I ordered myself some shiny new wheels for Christmas too. The 5x112 for sale forum is going to be loaded with 19" BBS wheels. :laugh:


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

ebay downpipe, APR stage 2, added multi-function computer, dogbone insert, v1 hardwire, smoked corner lights, and a few other things I'm forgetting.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

SprintA3 said:


> Nice Jason.
> 
> I ordered myself some shiny new wheels for Christmas too. The 5x112 for sale forum is going to be loaded with 19" BBS wheels. :laugh:


Yeah dude. Good luck selling. Can't wait to see what you've got in store!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, same to you. Wouldn't that be funny if we ended up with nearly the same wheels like we had before? Hahah.

Mine won't be super aggressive fitment though. Just a nice change. 18x9 18x10 sounds crazy! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> 18x9 18x10 with some nice stretch on these bad boys


I am so glad to see some people stepping up their wheel game in here now! I cant wait for spring time, I will finally be releasing pics of my car in all its glory once I dial in each set of wheels (2 sets so far, lol) and the stance properly.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Haha..yeah, just a little bit of stretch 

Well, first part of my car's Christmas present was fixing one of the leaks I had in the connection to my gauges.

Second part of her present was today when she FINALLY got a notch. Sits a good 3/8" lower in the front!


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

42DD catch can, ECS Tuning dogbone insert, Ziza yellow fog lights, oem blackout grill


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

all my presents are on order minimum of 3 weeks tell arrival  


S3 Fog light shields 

S3 rear defuser with insert 

LED rear light adapters harnesses


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

I got one of the Race-Tags Check Engine Light key fobs in aluminum. Its pretty sweet!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Whoot! I must havve been near the top of Santa's 'nice' list- I got a P3Cars Digital Boost Guage for the vent! 

Also got a small auto vac, capable of picking up small children.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

skotti said:


> Whoot! I must havve been near the top of Santa's 'nice' list- I got a P3Cars Digital Boost Guage for the vent!
> 
> Also got a small auto vac, capable of picking up small children.


I cant remember what I got in 2011, but in 1973 I got an orange toboggan with cool steering and brake handles.


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

I got this badge for the A3










Oh yeah.... and I got Stage 1+ to go with it


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MrsYareka said:


> I got this badge for the A3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean this badge? :laugh:


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

crew219 said:


> You mean this badge? :laugh:



:laugh: Yeah... When I first saw the badge, I was like hey... that looks similar to S-line logo.... interesting. At least it will match the car


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

MrsYareka said:


> :laugh: Yeah... When I first saw the badge, I was like hey... that looks similar to S-line logo.... interesting. At least it will match the car


Don't mind Dave, he hates anything that isn't APR 

I got a bunch of suspension goodies... some shocks / struts, an H&R RSB, adjustable end links, and a bunch of mandatory maintenance items. Just need to install now.....


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

npace said:


> Don't mind Dave, he hates anything that isn't APR



No worries... everyone has their vices  I don't have anything against APR... but why pay for something that you can get almost free? Not to mention the support that comes with it  IMHO APR, Unitronic, Revo... all good companies... just a choice as with which to go with... to each their own.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

npace said:


> Don't mind Dave, he hates anything that isn't APR
> 
> I got a bunch of suspension goodies... some shocks / struts, an H&R RSB, adjustable end links, and a bunch of mandatory maintenance items. Just need to install now.....


Dave doesn't hate other tuners. There is a history of bright minds who have had their intellectual property stolen and renamed. It happens everywhere all the time and business is war but I don't like it either. Alot of this stuff happened a long time ago and I have let it go but I don't forget. That being said, post some pics of your whip please!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

tcardio said:


> Dave doesn't hate other tuners. There is a history of bright minds who have had their intellectual property stolen and renamed. It happens everywhere all the time and business is war but I don't like it either. Alot of this stuff happened a long time ago and I have let it go but I don't forget. That being said, post some pics of your whip please!


I'll get some pics up whenever my laziness subsides and I get around to some installing. Car still looks pretty much the same, but I'm going for a sleeper setup, so only those in the know will realize there's something going on. It will remain at it's current height (about 1.5" below stock). I plasti-dipped the grill surround, and am doing a wheel stud conversion. Other than new wheels this summer, and new / upgraded brakes with spacers for fitment if you look close, that's it as far as looks go.


----------

